# Bought my first muzzle loader...cva hunterbolt



## Arrow3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Picked one up from a coworker.  It's missing the ramrod and tool kit but I imagine I can pick those up . Anyone here have experience with this gun? It's a 50 cal.


----------



## Deerhead (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice gun.  You can go to CVA on line. They sell accessories direct.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 3, 2015)

Depending on what date age it was and available parts, you had the ability to choose the primer type. The trick was in the bolt configuration, musket and #11 were easy by replacing the nipple. The 209 required replacing the breech plug and a portion of the bolt.
Best I remember mine was before the 209 primer parts availability but after the 1995/1996 recall. 
The breech plugs in 209 or musket/#11 are still available as is the AC1603 breech plug/nipple wrench tool. If yours is the hex/209 breech plug you won't need the tool. 
Available ramrods are almost endless but I'd maybe suggest one with the ability to add accessories to it like a bullet puller, jag, swab, etc, etc.  
If you are not sure what you need or how to break it down let us know.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Feb 3, 2015)

Deer season just ended so Wal-mart has all their muzzleloader gear on sale right now. You could stock up on most of what you would need.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you guys. I know absolutely nothing about muzzle loaders. I don't know how long it's been since cva made this gun but it looks brand new. Here are a couple pictures.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't have that model, but I have a CVA Kodiak Pro.

It's a great rifle and is very accurate. 

Mine likes 100grs of Triple 7 and a Hornady 250gr SST .50 cal sabot.

I use the 50gr pellets of Trip 7.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 3, 2015)

A couple of things to help you on your way.
Look at the serial #. The last two digits might be the year model. If you are comfortable taking a picture and posting the number, more better.
Also take a picture of the breech plug. With the bolt open and back, take a picture of what would be the chamber of a regular rifle, this is the place the bolt closes to. We can then likely tell what you have as far as the primer system. You can almost tell in the bottom picture.
On the left side below the scope mount there is an Allen screw that retains the bolt.
I've got a MagBolt 150 that looks identical to what you have.


----------



## GregoryB. (Feb 4, 2015)

I have the MagBolt in 45&50 Cal. Good guns. Had mine since around 2001. Killed plenty of deer and pretty accurate. Ebay may have some of the parts that you need.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 8, 2015)

fishtail said:


> A couple of things to help you on your way.
> Look at the serial #. The last two digits might be the year model. If you are comfortable taking a picture and posting the number, more better.
> Also take a picture of the breech plug. With the bolt open and back, take a picture of what would be the chamber of a regular rifle, this is the place the bolt closes to. We can then likely tell what you have as far as the primer system. You can almost tell in the bottom picture.
> On the left side below the scope mount there is an Allen screw that retains the bolt.
> I've got a MagBolt 150 that looks identical to what you have.


Last two digits are 00...


----------



## fishtail (Feb 8, 2015)

So you got a year 2000 with a 1:32" twist barrel which means you can shoot about anything you want to, from a round ball to a lubricated conical or even a sabot/pistol bullet of your choice either 44cal or 45cal.
You are going to need an Allen wrench and the AC1603 (28463) breech plug/nipple wrench tool, might as well get an extra breech plug. I can't tell completely but it looks like you have the 209 primer type, check behind me to be sure on the CVA parts site.  
http://www.cva.com/CVA-store.php?shop=Parts#l
Might as well get the bolt spring 28274 while you are ordering.
Also look through this generic booklet for the in-lines, might as well print it, there is some useful stuff in it.
http://www.cva.com/pdf/CVA In-Line.pdf
Now you got to decide what powder type and bullets to use and then come up with a load you like.
As for the ram rod I'd consider the one that allows adding accessories to it like the AC1473 that has 10/32 threads to allow the accessory pack AC1466B. You will need to cut the rod to length.
At the accessory store you will see them and other things like the Rapid Loaders AC1556A and the 209 extractor tool AC1677.
http://www.cva.com/CVA-store.php?shop=Accessories#l


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 8, 2015)

I can shoot a 44 or 45cal in a 50 cal muzzle  loader?  

Thank you for all the info and help.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Those are great rifles. Had one in 45 cal and shot many deer with it. If you have 209 ignition, get this and it will make handling the 209 primers a lot easier. 
It's hard to put a primer in or take it off of the breech plug due to limited space. It's even harder when your fingers are cold or when you have gloves on. 
http://www.cva.com/CVA-Store-View.php?id=99


----------



## fishtail (Feb 9, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> I can shoot a 44 or 45cal in a 50 cal muzzle  loader?
> 
> Thank you for all the info and help.


Yes you can also shoot pistol bullets by using the appropriate sabot/bullet.
I'm currently using .430 diameter 180 grain Hornady XTP's with Hornady sabots.
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/83...liber-bullets-pack-of-50?cm_vc=ProductFinding
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/14...-hollow-point-box-of-100?cm_vc=ProductFinding


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 9, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> I can shoot a 44 or 45cal in a 50 cal muzzle  loader?
> 
> Thank you for all the info and help.



The Hornadys I shoot are .45cal and they come with the .50 cal sabot.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Feb 12, 2015)

Have one of those since they first hit the market.  CVA even sent me the upgrade to the 209 primer for free.  It has been a very accurate rifle for me, and if the smoke pole rifles I have it my go to gun.  Mine in 50 cal and the load is 3 - 777 pellets with a 270 grain CVA platinum powerbelt


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 13, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> I can shoot a 44 or 45cal in a 50 cal muzzle  loader?
> 
> Thank you for all the info and help.




Look at MMP sabots....They allow you
to match sabots with bullet size ..

I shoot 45 cal bullets in my 50 cal,,,,


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 14, 2015)

NotaVegetarian said:


> Have one of those since they first hit the market.  CVA even sent me the upgrade to the 209 primer for free.  It has been a very accurate rifle for me, and if the smoke pole rifles I have it my go to gun.  Mine in 50 cal and the load is 3 - 777 pellets with a 270 grain CVA platinum powerbelt



I love my 270 grain platinum powerbelts... 

My Wolf Magnum loves them...


----------

